# Sharpness?



## BuzzGlo (19/11/15)

So been mixing a strawberry, lemon and lime mint.

Thing is its always got a sharpness to it. 

15ml 80/20 3mg
10 drops ripe strawberry
10 drops lemon lime
7 drops winter green
7 drops koolada

prior to this i've tried a strawberry menthol but its always got this sharpness. Especially at the end. 

Can anyone suggest how to improve this. this is my 3rd diy.

thanx ahead


----------



## method1 (19/11/15)

sharpness? can you clarify that?


----------



## BuzzGlo (20/11/15)

A harsh, almost sting, unpleasant cutting sensation. 

idk if that makes sense. I almost feel like I need something to smoothen it. Bleah Really hard to explain.


----------



## method1 (20/11/15)

have you left it to steep?


----------



## Rooigevaar (20/11/15)

Try mixing it without menthol and koolada first, then let it steep and see if you still get the "sharpness" Also try one without Nic and see what it does. DIY involves A LOT of trial and error and experimentation! Good luck with the mix!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (20/11/15)

Yup, that is a LOT of Koolada for 15ml.
We do 1 or 2 drops per 10ml
3 if we are feeling frisky.

More starts to hurt.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vapington (20/11/15)

Replace the lemon lime with key lime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/11/15)

Vapington said:


> Replace the lemon lime with key lime.



Agreed. I personally have never had a good result with Lemon Lime.

I would also go Key Lime. Or FA Lime


----------

